#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  Which is the best payment processor for small transactions?

## Bhavya

Pick the best payment processors can be overwhelming. Its is very true when we need to choose a payment processor for small transactions. Can you guys tell me which is the best payment processor for small transactions?

----------


## TamillanSivi

Hello Bhavya,
 I think *PayPal* is a good way for small money transaction 

Thank you

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Bhavya,
>  I think *PayPal* is a good way for small money transaction 
> 
> Thank you


Hello TamillanSivi,

Thanks for you suggestion, Do you know any good payment processor other than PayPal?

----------

